

Stream Fusion for Haskell Arrays - dons
http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2009/09/07/stream-fusion-for-haskell-arrays/

======
caffeine
Gosh, Haskell is so _readable!_ Most of those slides have nothing but code on
them, yet they read perfectly comprehensibly. I guess it's a testament both to
the language, and to the author's skill in expressing concepts clearly in it.

~~~
dgreensp
If you're not being sarcastic, that's encouraging and makes me want to learn
enough Haskell to understand the code.

~~~
caffeine
If you go through a bit of learnyouahaskell.com you'll understand the _code_
in those slides quite quickly.

But ... the problem I have with Haskell is that the other people who use it
are smarter than me, so while I can parse their code, sometimes their ideas
are so abstract/complex that I still don't get it...

~~~
dons
So you can parse the code in those slides -- despite it being raw high
performance-focused code -- but you're having trouble understanding why it is
fast?

